# opinon supervite or calcium plus.



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i have both. seems to be pretty much be the same. will be getting some soon but want to "hear" what people think i should stay with.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Cal + is the better all-around. Supervite is just a vitamin mixture, with minimal calcium carbonate just as a carrier for other things; at least as far as I can tell from the labels and the repashy site. Cal+ actually has a high enough calcium content to be meaningful, in addition to the vitamin mix. The vitamin mix is the same in both, Cal+ just has added calcium as well.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I use cal plus think most people here will say the same and once a month use vitamin a plus


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks for the reply's. i have been using both. one one time the other another time. just wanted an opinion on what people think is better of the two. plus save me some money.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

pa.walt said:


> i have been using both. one one time the other another time.


That's what I do.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm genuinely curious as to why people alternate between the two. Fears of overdosing on calcium? Otherwise, the vitamin mixture is the exact same; and all other things being equal, cal+ should be really all you need. What benefits are people hoping to get from using Supervite as well?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i myself was too lazy to look at the complete ingredients. so i just played it safe i guess. 
plus when you read people tend to use several of the cal/vitamins. i will just go with the cal stuff from now on.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

pa.walt said:


> i myself was too lazy to look at the complete ingredients. so i just played it safe i guess.
> plus when you read people tend to use several of the cal/vitamins. i will just go with the cal stuff from now on.


Fair enough!


----------



## stevel (Oct 17, 2015)

I like to alternate several different products just to be sure my frogs get everything they need. I'm not convinced that one manufacturer has the perfect product for all species.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

I use the cal plus just because it seems to be the more rounded mix I do use vit a plus once every3 weeks


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

stevel said:


> I like to alternate several different products just to be sure my frogs get everything they need. I'm not convinced that one manufacturer has the perfect product for all species.


What specifically do you think that a product like Calcium Plus is lacking? And for what species?


----------

